# Lure tour....



## cjensen (Apr 1, 2008)

Found this on youtube today. Thought I'd pass it along, nice to see what some lures do in the water. If this has been posted in the past my apologies.

https://youtube.com/user/TheLureTour


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2008)

Good stuff! I seen a few of his videos, he has a whole bunch now!


----------



## ejones1961 (Apr 29, 2008)

That is neat seeing how lures act under water


----------

